# كيف يمكن طلاء معدن الانتومونيا



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
*لو ملقيتش الاجابة هنا مش هلاقي الاجابة خالص في اي حته تانية *
*يا اخواني في مشكله بعاني منها . ان في عندي حاجة معينة مصنوعة من معدن الانتيمونيا والمشكله الحاجة دي لونها اللي كانت مدهونة بيه اسود . لكن للاسف كانت مرشوشة بالدوكو الفرن . وطبعا بعد فترة الدوكو ده قشر من عليها وبقا منظرها وحش جدا . لون الانتي مونيا الاصلي طبعا كلنا عارفينة السيلفر المطفي . ياريت لو حد عارف ورشة في مصر تقدر تعيد طلاء الانتيمونيا بالتحليل الكهربي او بالليزر او باي طريقة عن طريق ترسيب المعادن لان المعدن ده صعب الطلاء يثبت عليه بعكس الحديد فلازم ورشة تكون متخصصة . انا سمعت ان الاليكترو ستاتيك ممكن اصبغ بيه . وسمعت الليزر . وسمعت حاجات كتير قوي مش عارف ايه الصح وايه الغلط ياريت من اصحاب التخصص يفيدوني في الموضوع ده ولكم جزير الشكر*
*نسيت اقول اني عايز ادهنها باللون الاسود المت يعني الاسود المطفي*​


----------

